
Show HN: A Node.js Framework that runs in the browser - scott-b
[Fabrix](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fabrix-app&#x2F;fabrix) is a strongly typed modern web framework that just did something a little new and very interesting.  At its heart, Fabrix is simply a [tuple space](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Tuple_space) engine running on JavaScript&#x27;s event emitter.  It acts like a linux kernal loading libraries of code into a well defined API that give it all of its functionality which are called &quot;spools&quot;. This makes Fabrix very lightweight and can boot incredibly fast. On top of being a very capable framework for &quot;serverless&quot; computing, Fabrix can now be bundled with Webpack to bring its simplicity to browsers!<p>Many of Fabrix&#x27;s spools are specific to Node.js, but now with added browser support, we could see some interesting new spools driven for the client side or even Isomorphic applications.  Check it out on [Github](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fabrix-app) or say hello in the Fabrix [Gitter Channel](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitter.im&#x2F;fabrix-app&#x2F;Lobby)<p>EDIT: Typo, also wish Hackernews supported markdown.
======
anonfunction
Clickable link: [https://github.com/fabrix-
app/fabrix](https://github.com/fabrix-app/fabrix)

